# Did I mess up? First day newb wuestion- did I have to go back to distribution center?



## mammabooboo (Jun 9, 2017)

I seemed to have a pretty uneventful first day- 36 packages for 4 hour block finished in just under 3 hours. All packages delivered, only a couple minor issues that supposed helped with. After I finished my last delivery it said I was done and then kicked me back to main menu. Was I suppose to go back? Please tell me I only had to return to whatehouse/distribution center if I had undelivered packages...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope you were done


----------



## mammabooboo (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you!

How long does it take for your earnings section to show that you completed a block- right now mine just says that info isn't available.

Nvermind- showing up


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It shows up after the actual alotted time. So if you have, say, an 8AM to 11AM block, it'll show up after 11AM.


----------

